# r+h bikemarathon in bad wildbad am 08.07.2007



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2007)

hallo leute...

da ich dieses jahr zum ersten mal in bad wildbad beim marathon starte, habe ich ein paar fragen an all diejenigen, die den marathon schon einmal gefahren sind.

1. wie schaut es mit der strecke aus? wird die schnell schlammig, wenn es längere zeit geregnet hat? will auf jeden fall so ein desaster wie in frammersbach vermeiden, wo ich mir die kette und das mittlere kettenblatt ruiniert habe.

2. sind die trails schön technisch anspruchsvoll? ich liebe solche marathons, auf denen man auch mal technisch und nicht immer nur konditionell gefordert wird.

so das war´s eigentlich schon.... 

ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für alle antworten..

bis sonntag denne...


----------



## aka (2. Juli 2007)

Huhu,

du weisst schon, SUFU etc... 
Rein Optisch ein paar Posts nach unten geschaut liefert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3842225&postcount=15

Gruss,

 Aka (der sich schon sehr auf Sonntag freut).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2007)

Ja, es gibt ja schon einen anderen Thread. Aber ums kurz zu machen. So schlammig wie in Frammersbach wirds nicht, sind mehr Steinige und Schotteruntergründe. Aber es gibt ein paar Stellen die schon schlammig werden können, nur bei weitem nicht so viele!
Technisch ist es auch, und zwar so, dass es schon einige Beschwerden in den Anfangszeiten des Marathons gab. Für absolute Anfänger was Technik anbelangt ist die Strecke nix!
Ach ja und die Uphills sind auch nicht ohne! Die ziehen Dir den letzten Saft aus den Beinen, zumindest auf der Langdistanz. Zum einen sehr steil, zum anderen anspruchsvoller Untergrund.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2007)

wie sieht die strecke im moment nach all dem regen aus? samstag und sonntag soll sich das wetter ja besser werden, kann die strecke in der kurzen zeit einigermassen trocknen?


----------



## maxmistral (5. Juli 2007)

Ich habe schon mit Leuten gesprochen die die Woche auf der Strecke trainiert haben. Ausserdem bin ich einen Teil des Uphill letzten Sonntag gefahren. Der verblockte Uphill-Trail war zu befahren wie jedes auch, bißchen rutschig, aber mit ein bißchen geschickt kommt man ohne absetzen hoch.

Schlammig ist nicht (das liegt auch am Untergrund, der ist sandig bis steinig) vielmehr sollen die Trails etwas ausgewaschen sein. Das Steilstück nach dem Bike-Park das ist auch ausgewaschen, ausserdem gab es da letzte Woche Mäharbeiten und Gras lag rum, was die Abfahrt deutlich erschwert hat, vielleicht ist das aber bis zum Rennen weg.

Wenn es ab morgen trocken ist, ist die Strecke am Sonntag genug abgetrocknet.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2007)

na dann hoffen wir mal das beste... sonne, sonne, sonne, sonne und nochmal sonne...


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> na dann hoffen wir mal das beste... sonne, sonne, sonne, sonne und nochmal sonne...



Vergiß es! Heut hats geregnet und für morgen siehts auch nicht besser aus. Erst ab Samstag solls besser werden, aber richtig abtrocknen wird die Strecke nicht!!! Es wird keine Schlammschlacht wie in Frammersbach, dazu ist der Untergrund meist zu hart, aber man sollte sich auf nasse Wurzeln, Steine und auch ein bischen Schlamm einstellen. Denke die Strecke wird härter als die letzten beiden Jahre!


----------



## maxmistral (6. Juli 2007)

Ich schätze dass der verblockte Karrenweg-Uphill feucht sein wird, am Sonnenberg da ist es offen, das wird abgetrocknet sein. Insgesamt wird es ausgewaschener und damit etwas ruppiger in der Abfahrt als 2006.


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2007)

Wie schaetzt ihr den steilen uphill nach dem Parkplatz Eyachmuehle ein?
Der hat vom Untergrund her doch potential, schmierig zu werden...
Ansonsten hab' ich keine Bange vor der nassen Strecke, ich bin vor ein paar Wochen einen grossen Teil bei 4 Grad im Dauerregen abgefahren und fand, dass gerade die Verblockten Abfahrten wg. grip auf Sandstein erstaunlich gut gingen - da ists auf dr Alb bei Naesse weitaus schlimmer. Ne' Schlammorgie wirds wie Klaus gesagt hat wohl nicht werden.

Allerdings war Ende Mai der Trail nach dem 4X Teil / Bikepark sehr ausgewaschen, mehr als letztes Jahr, und nicht ganz ohne... da lieber aufpassen.
Ach ja, generell bei den Abfahrten - da werden gerne Reifen geflickt  also entweder Linie treffen oder prophylaktisch eher ein bissle mehr Reifendruck.


----------



## mspf (6. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Wie schaetzt ihr den steilen uphill nach dem Parkplatz Eyachmuehle ein?
> Der hat vom Untergrund her doch potential, schmierig zu werden...



Bin das schon öfter dieses Jahr hochgefahren. Ich denke nicht, dass es da schmierig wird, da der Untergrund auch relativ steinig ist.
Zudem scheint im Raum Pforzheim jetzt schon die Sonne und es bläst ein kräftiger Wind, der die Abtrocknung der Strecke beschleunigen dürfte! Es wird wohl nicht so schlimm werden, wie manche befürchten...


----------



## steverunner (6. Juli 2007)

Hi locals,

könnt ihr einen generellen Reifentipp geben:

- 2,1 oder 2,25 Zoll
- Reifendruck (eher niedrig: ca. 2,5 bar ?)

was macht eher Sinn im Hinblick auf das Gelände ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (6. Juli 2007)

steverunner schrieb:


> Hi locals,
> 
> könnt ihr einen generellen Reifentipp geben:
> 
> ...



Das hängt natürlich auch von Deinem Gewicht ab und ob Hardtail oder Fully.
Beim Hardtail in jedem Fall 2,25er und bei meinen 74 kg fahre ich die mit 2,5 bar. Das hat sich die letzten 2 Jahre in Wildbad bewährt...
Die Durchschlagsgefahr bei den steinigen, ausgewaschenen Abfahrten ist nicht zu verachten...


----------



## cännondäler__ (6. Juli 2007)

@steverunner:
Wenn 2,1er dann eher hochbauende Reifen á la Maxxis Larsen TT. Werde die im Mix mit Ranchero auch mit ca. 2,5bar und Latexschläuchen fahren. Bin aber auch schon mit IRC Mythos und normalen Schläuchen pannenfrei gefahren, ist halt auch etwas Glückssache. Wirst jedenfalls teilweise durch Spaliere von flickenden Fahrern fahren.... 
Bis Sonntag!

cännondäler


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2007)

ist heute nochmal jemand in der gegend oder sogar auf der strecke unterwegs gewesen? wie ist denn der momentane zustand? schon ein wenig abgetrocknet?


----------



## mspf (7. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ist heute nochmal jemand in der gegend oder sogar auf der strecke unterwegs gewesen? wie ist denn der momentane zustand? schon ein wenig abgetrocknet?



...waren heute auf der Strecke. Ist absolut problemlos zu befahren - also keine Panik!
Der erste Trail von den 5 Bäumen runter hat sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr kaum verschlechtert und ist völlig trocken. Nur am Auchhalder Kopf beim Drachenflieger-Startplatz ist es ein wenig matschig mit großen Pfützen. Der letzte Trail runter wieder zum Sportplatz ist noch leicht feucht, aber sonst fast alles schon wieder relativ trocken.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, die Strecke war überraschend gut zu fahren, war sehr wenig Matsch und dort eigentlich nicht dramatisch (nur bremsend bergauf). Die Abfahrten waren alle in Ordnung, der Grip hat gut gereicht zum anbremsen, kann da nicht klagen!
Aber saußmäßig hart wars mal wieder, irgendwie ist die zweite Runde kein Spaß mehr


----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Klaus,
wir saßen gerade frisch geduscht über den Nudeln als Du in´s Ziel kamst. Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 in Deiner Kategorie!
Ich fand´s auch nicht zu tief, wurde allerdings durch übelste Krämpfe um die 30-40 Plätze nach hinten durchgereicht (Mitteldistanz). Wenigstens konnte ich die Abfahrten krampffrei "genießen". Weiß nicht was los war, Krämpfe krieg ich ja fast immer, aber nicht so....! 
Ansonsten wieder: Tolle Strecke!
Die Iso-Getränke unterwegs fand ich etwas sparsam dosiert und daher nicht sehr krampffreundlich, aber sonst alles o.k.!  Ach noch was, bitte nächstes Mal das Heu kurz vor´m Ziel wegräumen!

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2007)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> wir saßen gerade frisch geduscht über den Nudeln als Du in´s Ziel kamst. Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 in Deiner Kategorie!
> Ich fand´s auch nicht zu tief, wurde allerdings durch übelste Krämpfe um die 30-40 Plätze nach hinten durchgereicht (Mitteldistanz). Wenigstens konnte ich die Abfahrten krampffrei "genießen". Weiß nicht was los war, Krämpfe krieg ich ja fast immer, aber nicht so....!
> Ansonsten wieder: Tolle Strecke!
> ...



Danke! War gestern bis ich ins Ziel gekommen bin gar nicht zufrieden, die 2. Runde war echt zäh und ich hatte schon bei der 2. Auffahrt ziemlich mit Krämpfen zu tun, hab die 1. Runde vielleicht doch etwas überzogen, ist immer so ein schmaler Grat. Dachte auch, jetzt werde ich überrollt, komischerweise kam gar keiner, die waren wohl auch alle platt 
Der Platz ist super, die Zeit auch ca. 45sec schneller als meine bisher beste, die Strecke war eher etwas schwerer als 2005, da war alles knochentrocken, also auch OK, nur eben die Krämpfe...
Die ISO Getränke waren für mich OK, da ich ständig Gel einwerfe ist zu dickes Getränk für mich nicht so toll, deshalb hab ich auch 2mal nur Wasser genommen. Das mit dem Heu war ne Frechheit, in der 1. Runde wars noch nichtmal geplättet, d.h. das Zeug wickelt sich mit ein bischen Glück schön ins ganze Schaltwerk, das ist schon etwas blöd gemacht, das sollten die als Radsportler doch wissen, dass nix taugt!!!


----------



## aka (9. Juli 2007)

Mir hats wieder Spass gemacht, die (bei mir Mittel-)Strecke war doch wieder super zu fahren. Das mit dem Heu war aber schon bloed!

Leider hatte ich am Ende des Bikeparks einen Durchschlag, nach dem Flicken war mein Schwung irgendwie weg und in den Auffahrten konnte man ja kaum ueberholen - bis dahin liefs bei mir echt gut, schade...
Trotz Flickaktion immerhin 5 minuten besser als im Vorjahr 



Meine Helden sind aber definitiv das Tandemteam, das kann ich mir also nun gar nicht vorstellen wie man die Strecke auf dem Tandem bewaeltigt!


----------



## BaSiS (9. Juli 2007)

schaut's mal hier: Bericht Schwarzwald-Bike
Bericht mit Photos, selber durchsehen


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2007)

sagt mal, wer von euch hat denn das eichhörnchen überfahren?  

ich fand es gut fahrbar, ok, einige schwere abschnitte. aber insgesamt der marathon mit den heftigsten abfahrten, den ich je gefahren bin! gut für mich, bergab hab ich immer plätze gut gemacht.
mein bericht ist hier: bad w

@klaus:  krasse zeiten, die du fährst.....

tja, mit dem heu, da haben sich meine kumpels auch aufgeregt, ich meinte nur:"is doch kein problem." und wer stand dann nach der ersten runde da und hat sich das gemüse aus dem schaltwerk gezogen? ich natürlich....
war überrascht, das es nach dem erstem anstieg so lange flach war, ich dachte, das es ständig auf und ab geht.....

ist eigentlich jemand die doubles am dual- slalom gesprungen? mit dem race-ht mach ich solche sachen nich....


----------



## diesel_power (9. Juli 2007)

ja - das arme eichhönchen. eine maus hat es auch erwischt irgendwo auf der strecke. sind ausfälle menschlicherseits bekannt. hoffentlich nicht.

martin, da habe ich ja glück gehabt noch 20 sekunden vor dir ins ziel gekommen zu sein ;-)

wildbad ist schon top. startergeschenk (tuch und zu kleine socken), flaschen unterwegs, verpflegung im ziel und warme duschen. 
kirchzarten z.b. ist da drei klassen schlechter, aber einiges teurer.

strecke ist aber schon heftig, aber klasse.


----------



## kupfermark (9. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> der marathon mit den heftigsten abfahrten, den ich je gefahren bin!



Komm nach Goisern  

Die beiden Trails gestern waren schon ganz gut, vor allem beim zweiten mal konnte mans ordentlich krachen lassen. War auch sonst ganz zufrieden, nur die Schlammdurchfahrt am Sportplatz hätte nicht sein müssen. Klingt immer so kacke wenn der Dreck an der Felgenbremse schleift.


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sagt mal, wer von euch hat denn das eichhörnchen überfahren?
> 
> ich fand es gut fahrbar, ok, einige schwere abschnitte. aber insgesamt der marathon mit den heftigsten abfahrten, den ich je gefahren bin! gut für mich, bergab hab ich immer plätze gut gemacht.
> mein bericht ist hier: bad w
> ...



Ich war das nicht mit dem Eichhörnchen, und das ganze Team distanziert sich auch von dieser Aktion, ich hab da einen Karlsruher Downhiller im Verdacht, der leugnet aber ebenfalls  Aber das wizigste ist, dass nach dem Rennen jeder über das tote Eichhörnchen geredet hat! Eins ist klar, es war ein Biker, weil in der 1. Runde lag es noch nicht, also war es entweder jemand hinter mir auf der Langdistanz, oder jemand von der Mittleren Runde!  
Die Abfahrten sind heftig, keine Frage, aber sie machen richtig Spaß, gut ich kenne sie in und auswendig, jedes Jahr zwei Runden, dann noch ab und an im Training - da ist das halb so schlimm! Aber es war alles überraschend gut fahrbar, hat mich selbst gewundert!
Och, die 1. Runde war nicht schlecht, dafür hats mir in der 2. schier den Stecker gezogen und kräftige Krä,mpfe gabs auch. Der BaSiS hats da schon besser gemacht, da waren die Rundenzeiten konstanter!

Ja, nach der Grünhütte ist das etwas komisch, die Bolzerei auf dem Schotter passt eigentlich so gar nicht in die Strecke, ich war aber dankbar, da kann man sich doch etwas erholen. Nö, ich spring da nix, das kostet Zeit!  Sieht aber gut aus!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> schaut's mal hier: Bericht Schwarzwald-Bike
> Bericht mit Photos, selber durchsehen



Auch nicht schlecht der Bericht! Und die Bilder ebenfalls, schade dass es die nicht in größer gibt...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Komm nach Goisern
> 
> Die beiden Trails gestern waren schon ganz gut, vor allem beim zweiten mal konnte mans ordentlich krachen lassen. War auch sonst ganz zufrieden, nur die Schlammdurchfahrt am Sportplatz hätte nicht sein müssen. Klingt immer so kacke wenn der Dreck an der Felgenbremse schleift.



Vor allem hat man das Gefühl, dass jetzt die Felge mal so richtig abgeschliffen wird, find ich gar nicht so toll! Das wär doch irgendwie anders gegangen, grad wo die Strecke sonst gar nicht so schlammig war - aber gut, nach Frammersbach möcht ich mich über das bischen Schlamm nicht wirklich beschweren...


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2007)

im vergleich zu frammersbach war es gestern extrem trocken und griffig!!!

hey, diesel-power! plazierungskollege  

die maus lag meines erachtens schon in der ersten runde  (kommentar von kumpel: was du nich alles siehst während dem fahren.....)

und goisern würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren, swiss bike masters auch, aber dann müsste ich bei der tac mal pausieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (10. Juli 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten sind heftig, keine Frage, aber sie machen richtig Spaß, gut ich kenne sie in und auswendig, jedes Jahr zwei Runden, dann noch ab und an im Training - da ist das halb so schlimm! Aber es war alles überraschend gut fahrbar, hat mich selbst gewundert!


Ja, das ist an der Strecke echt gut - bin die Strecke Ende Mai bei Regen und 4 Grad Celsius abgefahren und dachte vorher Oh Gott Oh Gott - aber der Sandstein ist auch bei Naesse super griffig, ganz im Gegensatz zum "Alb-Stein" wo ein wenig Feuchtigkeit langt, und schon eiert man rum.


----------



## AS-R (10. Juli 2007)

Ich fuhr zum letzten Mal vor zwei Jahren, bin wahrscheinlich der einzige der sich verschlechtert hat. War heuer mindestens 15min langsamer... Hahaha, dafür hab ich die Strecke umso mehr genossen, und auch die Verpflegungsstände. 

OK gebs zu, bin ne Pfeife... 

@ Klaus: 
gratulation, ich hätte glaub niemals ne zweite Runde hinbekommen...

@ Kupfermark: 
Toll, demnach war ich nicht der einzige mit Felgenbremsen? Haha


----------



## kupfermark (10. Juli 2007)

AS-R schrieb:


> @ Kupfermark:
> Toll, demnach war ich nicht der einzige mit Felgenbremsen? Haha




Das frag ich mich grad jedes mal  

Die Leute an den Verpflegungsstationen und die Streckenposten waren auch echt nett. Und wenn man mal stehen bleibt und mit den Leuten redet, sieht man erst, was die da so alles auftischen..


----------



## BaSiS (10. Juli 2007)

AS-R schrieb:


> Toll, demnach war ich nicht der einzige mit Felgenbremsen? Haha


das wirst Du nie sein !!!
ich hätte noch hübsche Canties


----------



## BaSiS (10. Juli 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich war das nicht mit dem Eichhörnchen, und das ganze Team distanziert sich auch von dieser Aktion, ich hab da einen Karlsruher Downhiller im Verdacht, der leugnet aber ebenfalls  Aber das wizigste ist, dass nach dem Rennen jeder über das tote Eichhörnchen geredet hat! Eins ist klar, es war ein Biker, weil in der 1. Runde lag es noch nicht, also war es entweder jemand hinter mir auf der Langdistanz, oder jemand von der Mittleren Runde!


das ist vor Schreck tot vom Baum gefallen wie der Erste von auf die 2. Runde ist  


klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten sind heftig, keine Frage, aber sie machen richtig Spaß, gut ich kenne sie in und auswendig, jedes Jahr zwei Runden, dann noch ab und an im Training - da ist das halb so schlimm! Aber es war alles überraschend gut fahrbar, hat mich selbst gewundert!
> Och, die 1. Runde war nicht schlecht, dafür hats mir in der 2. schier den Stecker gezogen und kräftige Krä,mpfe gabs auch. Der BaSiS hats da schon besser gemacht, da waren die Rundenzeiten konstanter!


hatte ja auch gute Helfer !
nein hat wirklich gut geklappt, so für mich


----------



## Giant_Team (10. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> hatte ja auch gute Helfer !
> nein hat wirklich gut geklappt, so für mich



Ja, aber wann kommst jetzt endlich mal wieder nach vorne gefahren?


----------



## BaSiS (10. Juli 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, aber wann kommst jetzt endlich mal wieder nach vorne gefahren?


ab September


----------



## Giant_Team (10. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ab September



Na super, da stehen ja noch ne Menge Rennen an....bis Saisonende


----------



## diesel_power (10. Juli 2007)

weiß eigentlich jemand, wie viele auf die lange rund gestartet sind? die erg. liste zeigt ja nur die, die auch regulär angekommen sind und die meldeliste nur die vorangemeldeten. oder?

letztes jahr waren es ja einige, die nach der ersten runde die segel gestrichen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2007)

AS-R schrieb:


> Ich fuhr zum letzten Mal vor zwei Jahren, bin wahrscheinlich der einzige der sich verschlechtert hat. War heuer mindestens 15min langsamer... Hahaha, dafür hab ich die Strecke umso mehr genossen, und auch die Verpflegungsstände.
> 
> OK gebs zu, bin ne Pfeife...
> 
> ...



Also die Strecke war etwas schwieriger, ein paar Minuten gehen da auf jeden Fall drauf - und 15 min ist nicht die Welt, das geht ruckzuck!
Hey, was gibts denn da bei den Ständen alles zu essen, vielleicht sollte ich da auch mal richtig reinhauen und mir mein Startgeld wieder reinholen  

Das hab ich früher auch gedacht, dass die langen Strecken nichts für mich sind, ist ne Frage der Zeit und des Trainings, mann muss eben auch entsprechend lange Trainingsfahrten machen, dann gewöhnt man sich dran, ich mach das auch erst seit 3 Jahren, vorher generell nur Mitteldistanz.

Übringends fahre ich auch noch Felgenbremsen - aber so langsam werden die echt selten. Hab noch 'n paar Avid Single Digit Mag rumliegen, die sind sicher bald viel wert, weil sie so selten sind


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> das ist vor Schreck tot vom Baum gefallen wie der Erste von auf die 2. Runde ist


Nö, unsere Mädels haben auch alle das arme Eichhörnchen bedauert, d.h also es war entweder jemand nach uns von der Langen oder eben die ersten der Mittleren Runde die das Teil überfahren haben!

hatte ja auch gute Helfer !
nein hat wirklich gut geklappt, so für mich[/QUOTE]
Na den 1. Anstieg und oben das flache konnte ich ja noch mitfahren - die 1. Abfahrt ebenfalls, aber das wars dann auch so ziemlich...


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, aber wann kommst jetzt endlich mal wieder nach vorne gefahren?



Könntest Du nicht mal zur Abwechslung was hinten fahren? So Neustadt und Trochtelfingen vielleicht?


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2007)

diesel_power schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand, wie viele auf die lange rund gestartet sind? die erg. liste zeigt ja nur die, die auch regulär angekommen sind und die meldeliste nur die vorangemeldeten. oder?
> 
> letztes jahr waren es ja einige, die nach der ersten runde die segel gestrichen haben.



Lt. Zeitung waren es insgsamt 600 Starter, ich hätte ca. 200 auf der Langen geschätzt, aber dann wären ja nahezu 150 ausgestiegen, auf jeden Fall waren es viele die aufgehört haben...


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. Juli 2007)

Also gleich mal vorweg: Ich war´s nicht! (mit dem Eichhörnchen) Hab´s aber auch gesehen und bedauert  
@AS-R: Du warst nicht der Einzige, der sich verschlechtert hat: 
2005: 3h3min. (Hardtail, gegen Ende leichte Krämpfe)
2006: 3h10min. (Fully, Magenprobleme)
2007: 3h25min. (Fully, zu schnell begonnen und mehrfach abartige Krämpfe kassiert, bin sicher insgesamt 15min. nur bewegungsunfähig gestanden)
Übrigens: Meine Jahreskilometerleistung hat sich seit 2005 drastisch erhöht, allerdings sind das meist schnelle Trainingseinheiten á 1h pro Tag und am Wochenende Touren zwischen 2 und 4h.
Eigentlich war ich zuversichtlich die 3h zu knacken zumal die Trails und das Stück im Bikepark sehr flüssig liefen.....

cännondäler


----------



## Giant_Team (10. Juli 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Könntest Du nicht mal zur Abwechslung was hinten fahren? So Neustadt und Trochtelfingen vielleicht?



Ich könnte dir da nur ein "oder" anbieten.   

Schau mal, hast ja nun fast sogar den BaSiS noch eingeholt. Ist doch super. Eigentlich sollt sich nur der BaSiS ernsthaft Gedanken machen.

Ach ja, somit bist du ja mein Zeuge das ich´s nicht überfahren hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2007)

Dafür das BaSIS letzte Woche noch krank danieder lag und er mir eine Woche vor dem Rennen nicht einmal im Windschatten folgen konnte. hat er ein hervorragendes Rennen abgeliefert. 

Wenn er dann noch auf die Trainingsweisheiten von maxmistral hören würde wäre er eventuell noch besser


----------



## maxmistral (11. Juli 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Dafür das BaSIS letzte Woche noch krank danieder lag und er mir eine Woche vor dem Rennen nicht einmal im Windschatten folgen konnte. hat er ein hervorragendes Rennen abgeliefert.
> 
> Wenn er dann noch auf die Trainingsweisheiten von maxmistral hören würde wäre er eventuell noch besser



Meine Trainingsweisheiten haben noch jeden schneller gemacht, ob es aber an meinen Weisheiten liegt oder einfach nur daran, dass die Zuhörer schneller fahren um die Weisheiten nicht mehr hören zu müssen, darüber streiten sich die Gelelehrten.


----------



## AS-R (11. Juli 2007)

@ Cännondäler

Da bin ich ja erleichtert. Bei mir ist die ganze Saison katastrophal. Fahre dieses Jahr Lizenz (Fuhr 12 Jahre Fun) und bin schlechter als letztes und vorletztes Jahr. Gut, habe jetzt ca 1800km, aber ist trotzdem bedenklich.

Deswegen starte ich zum Spass haben (jedoch in der falschen Kategorie). Hahaha.

Ich hab übrigens nur wegen dem Gewicht auf Discs verzichtet


----------



## AS-R (11. Juli 2007)

Übrigens, wo gibts Ranglisten von 05?


----------



## BaSiS (11. Juli 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollt sich nur der BaSiS ernsthaft Gedanken machen.


das mache ich sofern ich zu Ernst in der Lage bin


ctwitt schrieb:


> Dafür das BaSIS letzte Woche noch krank danieder lag und er mir eine Woche vor dem Rennen nicht einmal im Windschatten folgen konnte. hat er ein hervorragendes Rennen abgeliefert.


ja stimmt,


ctwitt schrieb:


> Wenn er dann noch auf die Trainingsweisheiten von maxmistral hören würde wäre er eventuell noch besser


z.B. mehr trainieren und weniger essen ?


----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2007)

nicht mehr trainieren sondern mit Struktur nach moderner Trainingslehre. Weniger Essen brauchst Du nicht. Sinst gibst Du ja noch weniger Windschatten  

äh ja und nicht 5 % der eigenen Kraft durch "Wippen" verbrauchen


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. Juli 2007)

@AS-R:
Die Ranglisten Mitteldistanz für 2005 habe ich bei mir auf dem Rechner liegen. Schicke mir bei Bedarf eine PN mit e-mail-Adresse, dann kann ich sie Dir mailen.

cännondäler


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Juli 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir da nur ein "oder" anbieten.
> 
> Schau mal, hast ja nun fast sogar den BaSiS noch eingeholt. Ist doch super. Eigentlich sollt sich nur der BaSiS ernsthaft Gedanken machen.
> 
> Ach ja, somit bist du ja mein Zeuge das ich´s nicht überfahren hab.



Hm, bräuchte eigentlich schon beide, ausserdem müsste auch noch jemand zwischen uns fahren! Sehe schon das wird nix, muss mich mit dem 2. begnügen!
Na Neustadt wird nochmal lustig, ich bete, dass es da nicht regnet!  
Naja fast sind ca. 12min, d.h. da fehlt noch einiges zum BaSiS.

Aber das mit dem Eichhörnchen kann ich bestätigen, das warst Du nicht!!! Das lag erst in der 2. Runde.


----------



## titusrider (27. Juni 2008)

Hab gerade den Newsletter fÃ¼r 2008 bekommen. Wie ist die Strecke und wer fÃ¤hrt mit? HAbe vor diesen Marathon zum ersten Mal zu fahren.
Termin 13. Juli...

Hier die das "SchriftstÃ¼ck" welches per Mail kam.


"...Nur noch 16 Tage! 
Jetzt anmelden und NachmeldegebÃ¼hr sparen!

Â	Neu: GPS Track des r+h Bike Marathon online
Â	Zum zweiten mal Kids Race 
Â	Prominenz am Start
Â	Vielleicht letze MÃ¶glichkeit- Neue Strecke ab 2009

Der Veranstalter
Radsportakademie

*****NEWS*****NEWS*****NEWS*****NEWS*****NEWS*****NEWS***** NEWS*****




NEU: GPS Track:
Neu und ab sofort als Download bieten wir den GPS-Track fÃ¼r die 46km Runde (also Lang- und Mitteldistanz) unter www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/ an.
Somit kÃ¶nnen alle Interessierten schon im Vorfeld die Strecke testen.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kids-Race
Fahren wie die GroÃen!

Zum zweiten Mal haben die JÃ¼ngeren in diesem Jahr die Chance Âwie ein ProfiÂ an den Start zu gehen. Alle Gewinner bekommen attraktive Sachpreise und werden auf dem offiziellen r+h Siegerpodium geehrt. Verlierer gibt es bei uns nicht. Alle Teilnehmer bekommen Nudeln dazu ein GetrÃ¤nk und erhalten die offizielle Teilnehmerurkunde fÃ¼r nur 5,- Euro Startgeld. Beim Kids-Race sind die Altersklassen U9 bis U15 zugelassen (Jg. 1994 bis 2001). Gefahren wird auf einer eigens fÃ¼r die Kids abgesperrten Rennstrecke. Die Renndauer betrÃ¤gt zwischen 15min bis 25 min je nach Altersklasse. Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaftspflicht besteht nicht. 
Anmelden per Fax oder Mail. Weitere Infos unter: www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prominenz am Start
Unter anderem hat Pia Sundstedt die Finnische LÃ¶win und frisch gebackene Vize-Europameisterin den Start bei den Damen auf der Langdistanz zugesagt. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Strecke bleibt unverÃ¤ndert, 2009 wohl mit neuer Strecke

Warum Gutes Ã¤ndern? Weil auch Gutes einmal geÃ¤ndert werden sollte. Eine der schÃ¶nsten und anspruchsvollsten Mountainbike-Strecken deutscher Mittelgebirge wartet vielleicht zum letzten Mal in 2008 wieder auf Euch! Wer die reizvolle Strecke mit auserwÃ¤hlten Trails und den teilweise recht knackigen Anstiegen und dem Highlight der Teilstrecke durch den Bikepark Bad Wildbad auf Teilen der Dualstrecke und BikerX unbedingt fahren mÃ¶chte sollte sich anmelden. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Das Wichtigste in KÃ¼rze zusammengefasst

ANMELDUNG unter:
www.br-timing.de/html/anmeldung.shtml

Im Startgeld enthalten sind:
- 1 Finisher-PrÃ¤sent ï  Knielinge von Gonso
- 1 x Gutschein fÃ¼r ermÃ¤Ãigten Eintritt im Bikepark Bad Wildbad 
- Verpflegung wÃ¤hrend des Wettkampfes
- Verzehr-Gutschein fÃ¼r eine Portion ALB-GOLD Nudeln 
- Transponder Zeitnahme

RENNTAG - 13. JULI 2008:
8.00 bis 9.30 Uhr   Startnummernausgabe beim Sportplatz
10.00 Uhr             Start der Langdistanz
10.15 Uhr             Start der Mitteldistanz
10.45 Uhr             Start der Kurzdistanz
ca. 10.46 Uhr        Start Kids-Race
ab ca. 13 Uhr        Siegerehrungen

Start / Ziel:
Sportplatz Bad Wildbad
Jeweils Massenstart bei den einzelnen Distanzen!

Weitere InfoÂs unter:
www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich fahr mit - keine Frage! Ist unser Hausrevier. Ausserdem ist es ein sehr schöner Marathon. Recht hart und recht technisch - das sollte man also schon mögen! Es geht 2x (pro Runde) äußerst steile Trails hoch und runter ist das auch nicht ohne. Mit entsprechender Technik aber wirklich alles fahrbar!

Also die Langdistanz (2 Runden) ist ziemlich hart - insbesondere wenn es heiß ist, kein Zuckerschlecken - aber wie gesagt recht schön. Kommt also drauf an ob Du so steile Auffahrten magst und ob Du das technische gut findest - gab schon die einen oder anderen Beschwerden - also mit Marathons wie Garmisch, Furtwangen, Frammersbach oder Kirchzarten hat das nix zu tun, die sind deutlich einfacher...
Neustadt a. d. W wäre ein Vergleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo titusrider,
ich kann Klaus nur zustimmen, die Strecke ist kein Kindergeburtstag und 48km und 1700hm klingen einfach, die Strecke ist aber deutlich fordernder für Kraft und Kondition als z.B. die 77km-Marathonstrecke in Kirchzarten.
Die Sache geht mit einem langen, nicht allzu steilen Anstieg los und danach wird es oben auf einem Plateau ein paar Kilometer eher wellig. Dann ist abrupt Schluß mit lustig und es geht ohne Pause ständig recht brutal hoch und runter. Einzig ein längeres Teilstück bergab entlang einem Seitental verspricht etwas Erholung bevor es in einen sehr langen, steilen Anstieg geht der voll in der Sonne liegt. Das ist so mit das Brutalste was ich von Mittelgebirgsmarathons kenne.
Aber das Tollste: Dieser Marathon macht irre viel Spaß, vor allem mit Fully und einigermaßen pannensicheren Reifen! Es hat geniale Trails und es gibt diesen netten Ausflug in den Bikepark!
Falls die Strecke nächstes Jahr geändert wird kann sie eigentlich nur schlechter werden. War vor Jahren ja schon mal so, daß die eine neue Strecke ausgesucht hatten. Nach Protesten wurde im Folgejahr wieder auf der alten Route gefahren!

cännondäler


----------



## titusrider (1. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Info's. 
Hört sich doch sehr interessant an und scheint wohl eine gute Veranstaltung zu sein. Dann werde ich mal auf der 46km Runde starten und mich anmelden. 

Hoffe das Wetter macht mit!


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

titusrider schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Info's.
> Hört sich doch sehr interessant an und scheint wohl eine gute Veranstaltung zu sein. Dann werde ich mal auf der 46km Runde starten und mich anmelden.
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter macht mit!



Na dann viel Spaß! Musst halt schon etwas aufpassen, aber wenn Du es technisch magst wirds Dir definitiv gefallen. Wetter hat bisher immer gepasst! Ein bischen Regen würde der Strecke nichts schaden, ist momentan knochentrocken und staubig...


----------



## aka (1. Juli 2008)

Was mir Sorgen macht ist die Ankuendigung, naechstes Jahr die Strecke aendern zu wollen 
Ich bin derzeit eigentlich absolut unfit, da muesste man aber fast aus Prinzip nochmals an den Start gehen.


----------



## Stromberg (3. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin gestern die Strecke teilweise mit meiner Freundin abgefahren. Nachdem man die Grünhütte passiert hat, geht es ne Weile lang auf Schotter, bevor man den Schotterweg verlässt und geradeaus in einen Trail einbiegt. Der ist aber mit sehr hohem Gras zugewachsen und Buastämme liegen quer über den Weg. Laut GPS stimmt dieser Weg aber. Wird da in den kommenden Wochen noch etwas bearbeitet oder wird dieses Stück umfahren? Derzeit ist es beim besten Willen nicht befahrbar.

Tobias


----------



## doppelhac (3. Juli 2008)

@Stromberg

Hm , also eigentlich kenne ich die Strecke ja und bin sie auch am Dienstag abgefahren, aber ich weiss nicht, welchen Weg mit hohem Gras und Baumstämmen Du meinst...

Wenn man aus dem Trail vor der Grünhütte rauskommt, dann kommt die Grünhütte auf der rechten Seite, ziemlich gleich danach geht ein Weg links ab (Neuer Grünhüttenweg, glaube ich), den nicht rein, sondern nach ca. 500 m den nächsten links rein (geradeaus geht es dann abwärts). Diesen Weg fährt man dann ca. 3 km (Südlicher Schneusenweg) bis sich der Weg in einer links-Kurve gabelt, von da geht es dann weiter zur Stürmleslochhütte.

Gruß Michaela


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Was mir Sorgen macht ist die Ankuendigung, naechstes Jahr die Strecke aendern zu wollen
> Ich bin derzeit eigentlich absolut unfit, da muesste man aber fast aus Prinzip nochmals an den Start gehen.



Ja, das gefällt mir auch nicht, gut - es gibt noch ein paar Variationen aus alten Jahren, die wären auch nicht schlecht - aber bitte keine Veränderung in die Richtung Schotterautobahn, das brauchen wir nicht in Deutschland, das gibt es schon in Massen. Gut einige Trails sind echt ausgewaschen, aber leicht waren die noch nie und so viel schlimmer ist es auch nicht geworden!

Hoffentlich wird die nicht entschärft, das wäre wirklich schade!


----------



## just72 (3. Juli 2008)

... bin den GPS-Track auch schon nachgefahren und in den Weg mit dem hohen Gras und Baumstämmen reingefahren. An dieser Stelle ist der GPS-Track falsch. Die Marathon Strecke geht dort nicht hinein. Man muß auf dem Schotterweg bleiben, der nach links weggeht und nicht geradeaus auf den von Dir beschriebenen Weg weiterfahren ...


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2008)

doppelhac schrieb:


> @Stromberg
> 
> Hm , also eigentlich kenne ich die Strecke ja und bin sie auch am Dienstag abgefahren, aber ich weiss nicht, welchen Weg mit hohem Gras und Baumstämmen Du meinst...
> 
> ...



Ja, da muss ich Michaela recht geben, da ist kein mit hohem Gras zugewachsener Trail - da ging was schief! Der 1. Trail (abwärts) kommt erst ne ganze Weile nach der Grünhütte - von der Grünhütte gehts eigentlich nur auf Schotter bis dahin - dieser Trail biegt dann aber auch hart rechts ab - ist etwas versteckt die Einfahrt, aber Gras ist da keines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (4. Juli 2008)

just72 schrieb:


> ... bin den GPS-Track auch schon nachgefahren und in den Weg mit dem hohen Gras und Baumstämmen reingefahren. An dieser Stelle ist der GPS-Track falsch. Die Marathon Strecke geht dort nicht hinein. Man muß auf dem Schotterweg bleiben, der nach links weggeht und nicht geradeaus auf den von Dir beschriebenen Weg weiterfahren ...


OK, das hab ich dann auch gemacht. Leider hab ich mich zuvor zehn Minuten durchs Unterholz gekämpft. Man fragt sich, wie dieser Track entstanden ist. Praktikant mit digitaler Karte wäre mein heißer Tip...


----------



## bunsi (10. Juli 2008)

Moin Ihr Bad Wildbadkenner,

hat ein RR in 2.1 auf dem Hinterrad auf dieser Strecke was verloren? Oder tu ich mir nen gefallen mit NN/NN, ganz trocken wird es nicht sein schätze ich, so wie es gerade mit dem Wetter ist.

Gruß Flo


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> hat ein RR in 2.1 auf dem Hinterrad auf dieser Strecke was verloren? Oder tu ich mir nen gefallen mit NN/NN, ganz trocken wird es nicht sein schätze ich, so wie es gerade mit dem Wetter ist.


Beim Anstieg zwischen Stellenbrunnen und Soldatenhuette war ich (83kg und Grobmotoriker) ueber einen griffigen Hinterreifen (Michelin XLS - RIP) immer recht froh da es da einige Felsen und Steinplatten zu ueberqueren gilt und es dort stellenweise feucht ist.
Beim Rest der Strecke war Grip m.E. nicht so wichtig. Bin bisher allerdings nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Keine Ahnung die der Dobler Fussweg im Nassen zu fahren ist, der ist ja auch recht steil.


----------



## karsten71 (10. Juli 2008)

Bin bisher eigentlich immer mit RR (2.25) hinten gefahren und hatte da nie Probleme. Habe das am Sonntag auch wieder genau so vor. Ein Großteil der Anstiege ist eigentlich bei jedem Wetter recht griffig - kleinere Abschnitte wären vielleicht mit NN besser.


----------



## Stromberg (10. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Beim Anstieg zwischen Stellenbrunnen und Soldatenhuette war ich (83kg und Grobmotoriker) ueber einen griffigen Hinterreifen (Michelin XLS - RIP) immer recht froh da es da einige Felsen und Steinplatten zu ueberqueren gilt und es dort stellenweise feucht ist.
> Beim Rest der Strecke war Grip m.E. nicht so wichtig. Bin bisher allerdings nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Keine Ahnung die der Dobler Fussweg im Nassen zu fahren ist, der ist ja auch recht steil.


Den von Dir beschriebenen Anstieg bin ich letztens bei Nässe gefahren. VR NN, HR RR. Es macht einen extremen Unterschied, we schnell man da fahren kann. Wenn man gut Zug auf der Kette hat, kein Problem. Wenn man aber langsamer ist, wirds ein krampfhaftes Rumgeeiere von links nach rechts. War aber der alte RR, der zudem schon gu "angefahren" war. Wenns nicht um Sekunden geht, lieber nen ordentlichen HR drauf.


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Den von Dir beschriebenen Anstieg bin ich letztens bei Nässe gefahren. VR NN, HR RR. Es macht einen extremen Unterschied, we schnell man da fahren kann. Wenn man gut Zug auf der Kette hat, kein Problem. Wenn man aber langsamer ist, wirds ein krampfhaftes Rumgeeiere von links nach rechts. War aber der alte RR, der zudem schon gu "angefahren" war. Wenns nicht um Sekunden geht, lieber nen ordentlichen HR drauf.



Genau meine Erfahrung - wenn man hier in der Gruppe nicht sein Tempo und Linie fahren kann bleibt man u.U. haengen, ueberholen ist schwierig.
Aber ich finde das Stueck super schoen, da macht es mir auch nichts aus mal aufgehalten zu werden.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich an der Stelle maechtig Gripp weil ich kurz zuvor mein HR flicken musste und zu wenig Luft im Reifen hatte  Zum glueck blieb das Ventil am Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
für Sonntag ist Regen gemeldet! Ich packe vorsichtshalber mal die Maxxis Highroller 2,35 für vorne und die SmartSam für hinten ins Gepäck, man kann nie wissen...sonst bleiben die Maxxis Ranchero drauf, die haben die letzten beiden Male super funktioniert, selbst im durchgeweichten Stück zur Soldatenhütte.

cännondäler


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Bad Wildbadkenner,
> 
> hat ein RR in 2.1 auf dem Hinterrad auf dieser Strecke was verloren? Oder tu ich mir nen gefallen mit NN/NN, ganz trocken wird es nicht sein schätze ich, so wie es gerade mit dem Wetter ist.
> 
> Gruß Flo



Also ein 2,1er hab ich noch nie gefahren, aber den 2,25er schon recht oft, zumindest hinten werde ich den dieses Jahr auch wieder aufziehen, ging immer, selbst wenn ein bischen feucht. Den breiteren eigentlich nicht unbedingt wegen dem Grip (obwohl der natürlich auch mehr hat) sondern wegen mehr Durchschlagschutz und mehr Kompfort - geht schon ruppig rauf und runter...
Also die Breite find ich fast wichtiger als das Profil selbst - wenns arg nass wäre würd ich dann allerdings keinen RR fahren (also nicht den alten) der 2008er ist ja bei Nässe nicht ganz so anfällig wir der alte.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Beim Anstieg zwischen Stellenbrunnen und Soldatenhuette war ich (83kg und Grobmotoriker) ueber einen griffigen Hinterreifen (Michelin XLS - RIP) immer recht froh da es da einige Felsen und Steinplatten zu ueberqueren gilt und es dort stellenweise feucht ist.
> Beim Rest der Strecke war Grip m.E. nicht so wichtig. Bin bisher allerdings nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Keine Ahnung die der Dobler Fussweg im Nassen zu fahren ist, der ist ja auch recht steil.



Also vom Grip her hast Du recht, die Trailauffahrt zur Soldatenhütte ist die wo man noch am meisten Grip braucht - wenn sie nass ist nicht ganz einfach, auf der anderen Seite nur deshalb ziehe ich keine supergriffigen Reifen auf, wenn Du läufst bist Du keinen deut langsamer als beim Fahren, 'n Kupel hat mich da im Training schon laufend überholt  ich bin allerdings nicht der, der gerne läuft, aber schwere Reifen nur wegen der Auffahrt ist auch nicht, kommt da auch ein bischen drauf an wie man fahren kann wenn andere vor Dir auf der besten Linie schieben haste eh verloren...
Dobler Fußweg wird glaub nicht rutschig, da muss schon arg viel Wasser runter kommen, das müsste eigentlich fast immer gut gehen.


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte - bevor es losgeht - noch ein ernstes Thema ansprechen welches in den ganzen Reifendiskussionen und anderen Nebensächlichkeiten völlig untergegangen ist:
Ihr wisst sicher, daß es letztes Jahr beim Rennen einen tödlichen Unfall mit Fahrerflucht gab. Trotz intensiver Bemühungen konnte der beteiligte Fahrer zwar im vorderen Fahrerfeld lokalisiert werden, jedoch nie wirklich identifiziert werden! Ich finde es feige sich nicht zu stellen!
Um des Opfers zu gedenken schlage ich eine Gedenkminute vor dem Start vor. Auch das Tragen eines kleinen Trauerflors an Helm oder Lenker fände ich dem Opfer gegenüber angemessen!
Ich jedenfalls bremse auch für Eichhörnchen!

cännondäler


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Juli 2008)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte - bevor es losgeht - noch ein ernstes Thema ansprechen welches in den ganzen Reifendiskussionen und anderen Nebensächlichkeiten völlig untergegangen ist:
> Ihr wisst sicher, daß es letztes Jahr beim Rennen einen tödlichen Unfall mit Fahrerflucht gab. Trotz intensiver Bemühungen konnte der beteiligte Fahrer zwar im vorderen Fahrerfeld lokalisiert werden, jedoch nie wirklich identifiziert werden! Ich finde es feige sich nicht zu stellen!
> Um des Opfers zu gedenken schlage ich eine Gedenkminute vor dem Start vor. Auch das Tragen eines kleinen Trauerflors an Helm oder Lenker fände ich dem Opfer gegenüber angemessen!
> ...



Hallo, nein das wußte ich nicht, und das obwohl ich ja in der Nähe wohne! War da nichts in der Presse usw.? Oder hab ich das nur nicht mitbekommen - aber andere Fahrer vom Team wußten das auch nicht. Wenn da wirklich ein anderer schuld war ist das ne äußerst traurige Sache, da gebe ich Dir absolut recht!!! Klar ist jedes Rennen ein gewisses Risiko (wie jede Fahrt auch), aber es ist was anderes wenn man selbst schuld ist...


----------



## bunsi (14. Juli 2008)

Nun isser rum, schön wars. Der Wettermann hatte ja zum Glück noch ein einsehen mit uns allen, die Strecke war aber trotzdem saunass.
Nachdem ich von Euch laß das die Strecke sehr techn. sei, hatte ich mich schon drauf vorbereitet, aber das da solche dinger kommen. 
Geile Strecke, kräftezehrend ohne ende und Hammerlandschaft.
Bin zwar mit meiner Zeit nicht zufrieden, aber mehr konnte ich aus mir net rausholen.
Respeckt an all die, die die Runde ein zweites mal fahren! 

Ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder dort sein und hoffen das es dann trocken ist.

Gruß Flo


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juli 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Nun isser rum, schön wars. Der Wettermann hatte ja zum Glück noch ein einsehen mit uns allen, die Strecke war aber trotzdem saunass.
> Nachdem ich von Euch laß das die Strecke sehr techn. sei, hatte ich mich schon drauf vorbereitet, aber das da solche dinger kommen.
> Geile Strecke, kräftezehrend ohne ende und Hammerlandschaft.
> Bin zwar mit meiner Zeit nicht zufrieden, aber mehr konnte ich aus mir net rausholen.
> ...



Tja, eigentlich wars schon schön, und die 2. Runde wär ich auch gern gefahren, leider ging das mit gebrochener Hand nicht so gut! Eigentlich harmloser Sturz aber genau auf die Hand, Mittelhandknochen erwischt. Dumm gelaufen.
Also ich finde es schade, wenns diese Stecke nicht mehr gibt!!!


----------



## aka (14. Juli 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, eigentlich wars schon schön, und die 2. Runde wär ich auch gern gefahren, leider ging das mit gebrochener Hand nicht so gut! Eigentlich harmloser Sturz aber genau auf die Hand, Mittelhandknochen erwischt.


Oh Shit, wo ist denn das passiert? Jedenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Oh Shit, wo ist denn das passiert? Jedenfalls gute Besserung!



Tja, eigentlich nicht mal so viel, musste in dem Geröllfeld vom Rad, die Stelle hatte ich etwas verpeilt  naja, hab noch abgebremst und den Fuß raus genommen und bin dann sehr unglücklich mit der Hand in die Steine gekippt. Zwei Finger ausgekugelt (die sind schon wieder ok) und einen Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, der muss im OP gerichtet werden - dumm gelaufen  Sonst hab ich nur minimalste Kratzer... 
 Die Abfahrten sind trotzdem geil!!!  Das kann immer und überall passieren...


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Juli 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, eigentlich nicht mal so viel, musste in dem Geröllfeld vom Rad, die Stelle hatte ich etwas verpeilt  naja, hab noch abgebremst und den Fuß raus genommen und bin dann sehr unglücklich mit der Hand in die Steine gekippt. Zwei Finger ausgekugelt (die sind schon wieder ok) und einen Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, der muss im OP gerichtet werden - dumm gelaufen  Sonst hab ich nur minimalste Kratzer...
> Die Abfahrten sind trotzdem geil!!!  Das kann immer und überall passieren...



ebenfalls gute besserung... da hatte ich zum Glück bei der EM in Albstadt vor 4 Wochen bei meinem kapitalen Sturz ja wohl einen Schutzengel...aber manchmal geht wirklich bei unspektakulären stürzen eher was kaputt wie bei manchen Superstunts... wobei meine Rippen und Schulter/Nackenmuskulatur ab 3 Stunden Fahrzeit schon noch zwickt...

ich gestehe : habe am Sonntag lange ausgeschlafen, hier bei mir hat es wie aus Kübeln gegossen und ich hatte ja LBS Albstadt in den Beinen, wo ich zwar nicht am Limit gefahren bin, aber trotzdem "gut bedient "war ... und ehrlich gesagt wollte ich eine Woche vor Transalpstart bei meiner bekannter Abfahrtsschwäche nix mehr riskieren... (alter Feigling )

also Klaus Kopf hoch,nimm das als künstlerische Pause und danach schlägst Du wieder zu !!!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Juli 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ebenfalls gute besserung... da hatte ich zum Glück bei der EM in Albstadt vor 4 Wochen bei meinem kapitalen Sturz ja wohl einen Schutzengel...aber manchmal geht wirklich bei unspektakulären stürzen eher was kaputt wie bei manchen Superstunts... wobei meine Rippen und Schulter/Nackenmuskulatur ab 3 Stunden Fahrzeit schon noch zwickt...
> 
> ich gestehe : habe am Sonntag lange ausgeschlafen, hier bei mir hat es wie aus Kübeln gegossen und ich hatte ja LBS Albstadt in den Beinen, wo ich zwar nicht am Limit gefahren bin, aber trotzdem "gut bedient "war ... und ehrlich gesagt wollte ich eine Woche vor Transalpstart bei meiner bekannter Abfahrtsschwäche nix mehr riskieren... (alter Feigling )
> 
> ...



Tja, so ist das - ein Kollege ist ne 2-3m tiefe Mauer runter - kein Kratzer!!! und ich steh nun da und kann wochenlang nimmer fahren 
Ja, sah morgends sah es richtig übel aus mit dem Wetter, eigentlich kein Fehler daheim zu bleiben!
Na ich probiere es, aber es fällt mir schwer mit der Pause, geht mir ganz schön auf den Geist


----------



## bunsi (15. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung Klaus. Mich hats auch am ende eines Trails zerlegt, hab zum Glück nur ein blaues Knie und einen kaputten Knieling.
Waren schon ein paar stellen dabei an denen man hat böse stürzen können.


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Juli 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na ich probiere es, aber es fällt mir schwer mit der Pause, geht mir ganz schön auf den Geist



klar bist halt ein bike-abhängiger junkee wie wir alle hier ...deshalb können wir ja auch mitfühlen wies dir grad geht...

verfolgst du halt meine erlebnisse bei der transalp mit...steht ja jeden tag was drin...ziel ist aber keine plazierung...nur gesund durchkommen und spaß haben...(und vielleicht nicht grad als letzter reinkommen )

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Juli 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung Klaus. Mich hats auch am ende eines Trails zerlegt, hab zum Glück nur ein blaues Knie und einen kaputten Knieling.
> Waren schon ein paar stellen dabei an denen man hat böse stürzen können.



Merci! Ja, mit dein bischen mehr Glück hätt ich vielleicht auch weiterfahren können, aber was solls, das kann ich jetzt nimmer ändern...


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Juli 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> klar bist halt ein bike-abhängiger junkee wie wir alle hier ...deshalb können wir ja auch mitfühlen wies dir grad geht...
> 
> verfolgst du halt meine erlebnisse bei der transalp mit...steht ja jeden tag was drin...ziel ist aber keine plazierung...nur gesund durchkommen und spaß haben...(und vielleicht nicht grad als letzter reinkommen )
> 
> joe



Ja, eben drum!  Und ich dachte das wird ein gutes Jahr, wurde die letzten Wochen immer besser...
Klar kuck ich nach der TransAlp, von uns ist auch ein Team dabei! Kuck, dass nix passiert, sind auch sicher knackige Trails dabei!


----------



## fitschigogeler (16. Juli 2008)

Servus,

ich habe auch gekniffen. Wollte mir 1 Woche vor der Transalp eigentlich noch mal die Kante geben, aber als ich morgens in Reutlingen aus dem Fenster geschaut habe, habe ich meine Gels wieder ausgepackt und bin wieder ins Bettle.

Klaus, wenn ich von Deinem Sturz lese, bin ich froh, daß ich den Schwanz eingezogen habe. Das hätte mich nach einem halben Jahr Vorbereitungen auf die Challenge völlig fertig gemacht.

Die allerbesten Wünsche von mir. Wenn Dir langweilig ist, schau nächste Woche abends einfach im Internet unsere Tageszusammenfassung an, da wirds noch Etliches an Blut, Schweiß und Tränen zu sehen geben.

Gute Besserung
Der Kneifer


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Juli 2008)

fitschigogeler schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe auch gekniffen. Wollte mir 1 Woche vor der Transalp eigentlich noch mal die Kante geben, aber als ich morgens in Reutlingen aus dem Fenster geschaut habe, habe ich meine Gels wieder ausgepackt und bin wieder ins Bettle.
> 
> ...



dito... welches team ? 

cu samstag...

joe

vom 19.7.-26.7.
bike-werf/team-speedzone.de

@klaus: klar pass ich auf !...meine stürze sind in der regel mit fremdeinwirkung bzw. im wegstehung...und ok...mit etwas besserer fahrtechnik könnte man manchmal noch ausweichen...aber wenn und aber...man kann auch auf der kellertreppe sich ein bein brechen...

apropos: wolle unfallversicherung kaufe ??? muß ja auch mal ans geschäft denken hihi


----------



## fitschigogeler (16. Juli 2008)

www.team.netviewer.de

Ich bin der Typ, der als der Ex-Dicke verkauft wird und immer vor sich hin grunzt.

Bis Samstag und hoffentlich länger
Andi


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Juli 2008)

Tja, ich hätte ja gern die Trans-Schwarzwald gefahren - aber das ist nun vorbei! So gesehen hattet ihr recht. Aber wie Jo schon sagte, es hätte mich auch auf der Kellertreppe erwischen können, auf der bin ich auch schon ausgerutscht ))

Nun muss ich mich aufs zukucken beschräönken, naja auch mal was, wenn die anderen sich quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (19. Dezember 2008)

Ohje, in Bad Wildbad haben sie wie angekuendigt die Strecke fuer 2009 geaendert:



> "Eine neue Strecke erwartet euch in 2009. Wir haben nicht nur den Streckenverlauf angepasst, sondern diese leichter und attraktiver fÃ¼r Hobbyfahrer gestaltet ohne dabei den fÃ¼r Bad Wildbad bekannten Streckencharakter groÃ zu verÃ¤ndern.
> 
> StreckenlÃ¤ngen:
> 
> ...



Bin auf die neue Strecke gespannt, befuerchte aber schlimmes.


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Dezember 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Ohje, in Bad Wildbad haben sie wie angekuendigt die Strecke fuer 2009 geaendert:
> 
> 
> 
> Bin auf die neue Strecke gespannt, befuerchte aber schlimmes.



Ich auch!!! Hab ich schon lange erwartet, dass die Strecke "entschärft" wird, gab halt doch immer wieder mal (unberechtigte) Kritiken. Sie ist schwer aber nicht so schlimm wie immer gemacht wird und ich sags gern noch tausendmal - in Deutschland gibts soviele Schotterautobahnrennen, dass man wenigstens ein paar echte MTB-Strecken lassen könnte ...


----------



## aka (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich lese "... leichter und attraktiver fuer Hobbyfahrer gestaltet..." koennte ich, als absolut mittelmaessiger Hobbyfahrer, kotzen.


----------



## karsten71 (19. Dezember 2008)

Warten wir's mal ab aber ich fand die alte Strecke auch super und besser wirds wohl kaum...


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (20. Dezember 2008)

Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn Bad Wildbad zu einem Schotterweg und Waldautobahn-Rennen degradiert werden würde. Ich war eigendlich immer der Meinung, Mountainbike-Rennen sollten über technisch Anspruchvolle Strecken verlaufen. Schade eigendlich, dann ist es nur noch ein Rennen unter vielen.

Aber bevor ich den Teufel an die Wand male, kennt jemand die neue Strecke? Vielleicht ist es ja halb so schlimm?

MFG Mike


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
oje, meine Lieblingsstrecke wird geändert! Ich befürchte auch das Schlimmste und das Ganze erinnert ein wenig an den Reinfall vor einigen Jahren, wenn auch unter anderen Vorzeichen.
Ich hoffe die Reise nach Bad Wildbad lohnt sich trotzdem weiterhin!
Wenn die Details feststehen, dann gilt es mal hier die Locals zu befragen was davon zu halten ist....

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Dezember 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese "... leichter und attraktiver fuer Hobbyfahrer gestaltet..." koennte ich, als absolut mittelmaessiger Hobbyfahrer, kotzen.



Eben drum, steht zwar auch drin der Streckencharakter wurde nicht verändert, aber alleine schon eine starke Verkürzung verändert den Streckencharakter...


----------



## Sascha9289 (2. Januar 2009)

ich persönlich bin mal ein wenig optimistisch mit der neuen Strecke. Nachdem mich 2 Stürze eine top ten Platzierung gekostet haben, war die Strecke eh nicht mehr mein bester Freund...
Werd auf jeden Fall nun dabei sein. Mein Wunderfitz will sich ja die Strecke mal unter die Lupe nehmen


----------

